# HomeGrow Basic (100x100x200) with Cooltube 400W HPS (Pics)



## Sacamantecas (Jul 16, 2008)

I have recently bought all the necesary to make an indoor.

The seeds are *Thai Fantasy* and *Original Berry*, from Kannabia.

I use as fertilicers *Terra Vega* and *Power Zine*, I water my plants with 20 ml by 10l water of Terra Vega and 40 ml by 10 l water of Power Zine, I have started using them on July 7

The soil it's *Terra Professional* by *Canna*

The light it's a cooltube with a 400W agrolite lamp and it's above the plants like 55 cm. I use a temporiser set with *18 hours of light *and *6 hours of darkness*.

The water's *PH* is *6,5*

June 18 I started to  germinate the seeds, I bought 10 female seeds and 8 germinated

On July 5 the HomeGrow was all set and I place the plants inside, the plants are inside 2 l cubes

Measures (temperatures and moist maximun and minimun) and heights in cm (by order in the pic)

Pics from 8 July, the first pic are all the plants and the three next are more close pics of the three first ones.

Any coments or suggestions are welcome.

*July 7* *(day 3)*:

Tmax=31,2 | Tmin = 20,3 | Hmax = 43% | Hmin  32%

8 | 7 | 7 | 7,5 | 7,5 | 8 | 8 | 0,5

*July 8 (day 4)*: 

Tmax=34,2 | Tmin = 22,6 | Hmax = 57% | Hmin  24%

8 | 7 | 7 | 8 | 8 | 8 | 8,5 | 0,5

*July 9* *(day 5)*

Tmax=34,7 | Tmin = 22,7 | Hmax = 60% | Hmin 30%

9 | 7 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 8 | 10 | 0,5

*July 10* *(day 6)*

Tmax=30 | Tmin = 21,9 | Hmax = 80% | Hmin 40%

9 | 8 | 8 | 9 | 9 | 9 | 8 | 0,5

*July 11* *(day 7)*

Tmax=30,3 | Tmin = 21,9 | Hmax = 67% | Hmin 43%

9 | 8 | 8 | 9 | 9 | 9 | 8 | 0,5


*July 12* *(day 8)*

Tmax=29,4 | Tmin = 21,6 | Hmax = 58% | Hmin 36%

9 | 9 | 8 | 9 | 9 | 10 | 8 | 2

*July 13* *(day 9)*

Tmax=31,4 | Tmin = 22,1 | Hmax = 57% | Hmin 23%

10 | 10 | 9 | 10 | 10 | 10 | 9 | 2

*July 14 (day 10)*

Tmax=34,6 | Tmin = 22,3 | Hmax = 57% | Hmin 24%

11 | 10 | 9 | 10 | 10 | 11 | 9 | 2


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

pretty sweet  but can you at least fix water to be 6.9 to 7.0 ph? and degree should be 68-70


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 16, 2008)

*July 16 (day 12)*

Tmax=33,6 | Tmin = 25,34 | Hmax = 46% | Hmin 23%

12 | 12 | 11 | 10 | 13 | 12 | 9 | 3


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 16, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> pretty sweet  but can you at least fix water to be 6.9 to 7.0 ph? and degree should be 68-70



I was told and I have read that it's better to have PH between 6.0 and 6.5

The degrees are in celsius (world wide measure except for US)

30 celsius = 86 fahrenheit


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 16, 2008)

nice start dude, i have also been told that about the ph, been doing it and i am getting alot of bud...


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a question, I was told by a friend that it needs a week more in order to change to flowering, but I have read that the usual period of time to grow it's about two months.

So what is right then?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

looks nice,did you buy a cool tube,cooltube reflector or did you make one? if homemade,can i see a pic of your cool tube? (if possible,Thanks)  -peace

p.s.
its up to you when to switch to 12/12,i agree with your friend,i'd wait another week (maybe 2) to flip. it just all depends on how tall they can get and still be under the light with enough space between the cool tube to not fry them or make them react to heat issues.

the usual cycle is 8 weeks veg,and 8-12 weeks flowering (depends on alot of variables and strain though)


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 16, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> looks nice,did you buy a cool tube,cooltube reflector or did you make one? if homemade,can i see a pic of your cool tube? (if possible,Thanks)  -peace



The cooltube I bought it had a reflector.

How many cm I have to left between the plants and the cooltube to calculate how much the plants can grow? (in order to know when to put the plants to flowering)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

well usually most strain double,sometimes even triple during the flowering process.the main growth usually happens a til about 3-4 weeks into flowering


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 17, 2008)

*July 17 (day 13)*

Tmax=33,8 | Tmin = 24 | Hmax = 47% | Hmin 23%

12 | 12 | 11 | 10 | 13 | 12 | 11 | 3

New cubes of 7 l instead of 2 l


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 17, 2008)

> The water's PH is 6,5


That ph is perfect :aok:


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 20, 2008)

*July 20 (day 16)*

 Tmax=35,4 | Tmin = 25,1 | Hmax = 58% | Hmin 22%

 17 | 17 | 16 | 14 | 19 | 16 | 14 | 9


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a problem with some leaves, they have yellow spots.

I have tried to move up the cooltube and retire the fertilizants.

Anybody knows what kind of problem can be this?


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 21, 2008)

*July 21 (day 17)*

20 | 18 | 16 | 14 | 20 | 16 | 16 | 9 

The higrometer it's crashed, may be tomorrow I can buy another one.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 22, 2008)

*July 22 (day 18)*

Tmax=30,8 | Tmin = 27,8 | Hmax = 61% | Hmin 40%

20 | 19 | 18 | 15 | 23 | 17 | 17 | 10


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 24, 2008)

*July 24 (day **20)*

Tmax=29,2 | Tmin = 21,3 | Hmax = 69% | Hmin 49%

25 | 23 | 22 | 17 | 26 | 21 | 20 | 15


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 25, 2008)

*July 25 (day **21)*

Tmax=25,4 | Tmin = 21,1 | Hmax = 88% | Hmin 58%

25 | 23 | 22 | 17 | 26 | 21 | 20 | 15


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

yeh they DO look nice. I would say you could change the light anytime you want to now.
puff


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 26, 2008)

*July 26 (day 22)*

Tmax=32,3| Tmin = 23,1 | Hmax = 72% | Hmin 45%

26 | 24 | 25 | 21 | 30 | 25 | 20 | 15


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 27, 2008)

*July 27 (day 23)*

Tmax=25,9| Tmin = 21,5 | Hmax = 82% | Hmin 53%

30 | 26 | 28 | 23 | 32 | 26 | 21 | 17


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 27, 2008)

Today I started to make my first clones.:farm:

First pic fresh cuted, second pic without secondary leaves.

The another two pics are two clones.

They are in a closet in the dark now, tomorrow they will go into jiffis.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good. Great job on the clones.


----------



## gotmoun (Jul 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 28, 2008)

*July 28 (day 24)*

Tmax=30,1 | Tmin = 23,0 | Hmax = 84% | Hmin 49%

31 | 28 | 30 | 25 | 32 | 30 | 24 | 20 

The last pic are the clones. How many days aproximately in order to the clones to get roots?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sacamantecas said:
			
		

> *July 28 (day 24)*
> 
> Tmax=30,1 | Tmin = 23,0 | Hmax = 84% | Hmin 49%
> 
> ...


 
Plants look good! Are you going to flower soon? there going to get crowded.

IMO 14-21 days


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 28, 2008)

Should I start flowering now or better when they reach like 45 cm?


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 29, 2008)

*July 29 (day 25)*

Tmax=36,5 | Tmin = 23,6 | Hmax = 85% | Hmin 53%

32 | 29 | 30 | 26 | 33 | 30 | 26 | 20


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 30, 2008)

*July 30 (day 26)*

Tmax=28,3 | Tmin = 22,3 | Hmax = 83% | Hmin 55%

34 | 29 | 31 | 28 | 36 | 32 | 27 | 22


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 30, 2008)

The clones doesn't look good.

Should I retire the ones that doesn't look good?


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

plants looking nice, you can start flowering when ever you want. just know that the plants will doubble or tripple in size.  nice grow man.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ask Bud.Uncle he did a thread on cloning....   Looking good buddie.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Jul 31, 2008)

Now starting the flowering stage, 12 hours light 12 hours darkness

*July 31 (day 1 flowering)*

Tmax=25,3 | Tmin = 19,6 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin 65%

36 | 33 | 34 | 31 | 36 | 35 | 29 | 23


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 1, 2008)

From now on, one pic of the clones and one pic of the plants flowering
*
Clones (day 5)*

Looking good, may be they already have roots and that's why they recovered?


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 1, 2008)

*August 1 (day 2 flowering)*

Tmax=28,6 | Tmin = 19,7 | Hmax = 74% | Hmin 53%

38 | 34 | 35 | 32 | 41 | 35 | 31 | 25


----------



## akirahz (Aug 1, 2008)

some purrty big ol bushes there, whats tmax, tmin, hmax hmin stand for??


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 1, 2008)

Maximum and minimum temperatures (in celsius grades) and humidity levels


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good Saca...


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 3, 2008)

*August 3 (day 4 flowering)*

Tmax=35,0 | Tmin = 21,2 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin 43%

40 | 40 | 38 | 39 | 46 | 34 | 33 | 26

*Clones (day 7)

*No visible roots yet, clones look good but they are not visible growing.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

GREEN MOJO


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 4, 2008)

*August 4 (day 5 flowering)*

Tmax=34,6 | Tmin = 21,9 | Hmax = 89% | Hmin 48%

45 | 40 | 40 | 39 | 47 | 42 | 35 | 30

*Clones (day 8)*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking good.... Hey did ya see Hick thread on cloning.. Very good info.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 5, 2008)

Not yet, but I will.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 5, 2008)

*August 5 (day 6 flowering)*

Tmax=32,8 | Tmin = 21,3 | Hmax = 88% | Hmin 46%

*Clones (day 9)*

No more measures of height, too many leaves and some fall with measuring.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 6, 2008)

*August 6 (day 7 flowering)*

Tmax=28,1 | Tmin = 21 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin 63%

*Clones (day 10)

*The best clones are now in 2 l pots


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sprouts are looking good..
Ladies are bushing out nice..


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

woah dude, nice DAILY development. Opened up those 2 pics side by side. Nice Indica dominant looking growth. Do you know the sativa/indica ratio?


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 7, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> woah dude, nice DAILY development. Opened up those 2 pics side by side. Nice Indica dominant looking growth. Do you know the sativa/indica ratio?



I have no idea. Half are Original Berry, that is, a 99' blueberry feminiced

The other half are Thai Fantasy, an hybrid between Super Thai and Mazar, also feminiced



> Opened up those 2 pics side by side



I do not understood this, my english it's not very good.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 7, 2008)

*August 7 (day 8 flowering)*

Tmax=29 | Tmin = 20,8 | Hmax = 89% | Hmin 55%

*Clones (day 11)*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking sweet buddie..


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 8, 2008)

*August (day 9 flowering)*

Tmax=30,8 | Tmin = 20,4 | Hmax = 88% | Hmin 52%

*Clones (day 12)*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 9, 2008)

*August 9 (day 10 flowering)*

Tmax=33,3 | Tmin = 20,8 | Hmax = 86% | Hmin 42%

*Clones (day 13)

*Only 4 out of 10 initial clones look good, today I had to retire another one.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice garden my friend. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Man they are doing good... Nice


----------



## thebest (Aug 10, 2008)

Plants are looking nice. Did you cut the tips off your plants clones? They look like you did in the pics. Nice grow man. Hope your clones sprout up for you. Good luck.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't know what a "tip" is. I only cuted the leafs.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 10, 2008)

*August 10 (day 11 flowering)*

Tmax=30,1 | Tmin = 20,4 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin 46%

*Clones (day 14)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

unleash the clones. sorry i like saying that, looks good man...


----------



## smokybear (Aug 10, 2008)

They are looking great my friend. Nice work so far. I haven't had the chance to look over your entire grow journal as of yet but you can be sure that I will. I'm sure you will notice the huge bump in rep! Keep up the great work and definitely keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 11, 2008)

*August 11 (day 12 flowering)*

Tmax=30,1 | Tmin = 20,4 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin 46%

*Clones (day 15)*

It seems that finally 5 out of 10 clones will go on.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## thebest (Aug 11, 2008)

nice my friend. Thats 5 more plants you didn't have to start from scratch! Good luck.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 12, 2008)

*August 12 (day 13 flowering)*

Tmax = 29,5 | Tmin = 18,3 | Hmax = 98% | Hmin = 58%

*Clones (day 16)*

In my zone of Spain it's a rare summer this one, too much rain

Hope this much humidity doesn't make bad to the plants.

I think they are starting to produce flowers.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 13, 2008)

*August 13 (day 14 flowering)*

Tmax = 32,4 | Tmin = 18,6 | Hmax = 98% | Hmin = 48%

*Clones (day 17)*

Starting clones measures.

3 | 3 | 5 | 12 | 3 | 6

By the way, should I move the big one on the center to another spot of the closet in order to get more light to the other plants?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :woohoo: :woohoo: :fid: :fid: :yeahthat:


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 14, 2008)

*August 14 (day 15 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,9 | Tmin = 18,8 | Hmax = 98% | Hmin = 47%

*Clones (day 18)*

4 | 4 | 6 | 13 | 4 | 6

I have moved the one in the center to the left down spot.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 15, 2008)

*August 15 (day 16 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,4 | Tmin = 19,8 | Hmax = 87% | Hmin = 54%

*Clones (day 19)*

4 | 4 | 7 | 14 | 4 | 8


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 16, 2008)

*August 16 (day 17 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,7 | Tmin = 20,4 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin = 49%

*Clones (day 20)
*
4 | 4 | 7 | 14 | 4 | 8


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 17, 2008)

*August 17 (day 18 flowering)*

Tmax = 34,9 | Tmin = 21,0 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin = 54%

*Clones (day 21)*

5 | 6 | 4 | 9 | 4 | 14 

I have started to put fertilicers into the clones

I use Cannazym, Powerzime and Terra Vega.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Flowering looking cool


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 19, 2008)

*August 18 (day 19 flowering)*

Tmax = 33,8 | Tmin = 20,8 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin = 55%

*Clones (day 22)
*
7 | 10 | 5 | 10 | 4 | 15


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thegers are growing good... At what height do ya put them ito flowering?

Man are they flowering nicely.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 19, 2008)

I put them into flowering at 40 cm


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks great! Great job with them!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sacamantecas said:
			
		

> I put them into flowering at 40 cm


 

Thanks Sacamantecas...


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm afraid of the high moisture

Can this be a problem?

I have just already bought a desmuhidifier, I hope that solves the problem.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sacamantecas said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of the high moisture
> 
> Can this be a problem?
> 
> Must I buy a deshumidifier?


 

You might want to post a separate thread to get the proper help buddy.. I wish I knew...


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 19, 2008)

*August 19 (day 20 flowering)*

Tmax = 29,8 | Tmin = 19,5 | Hmax% = 95 | Hmin = 57%

*Clones (day 23)*

7 | 11 | 6 | 10 | 4 | 16

The clones are now in 4 l pots

The deshumidifier I have bought it only has slow down the humidity to 75%, I don't know if that it's enough.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 20, 2008)

*
August (day 21 flowering)

*Tmax = 32,8 | Tmin = 19,4 | Hmax = 98% | Hmin = 47%*

Clones (day 24)

*8 | 11 | 6 | 12 | 5 | 18


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet garden buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 22, 2008)

*August 21 (day 22 flowering)
*
Tmax = 32,6 | Tmin = 21 | Hmax = 90% | Hmin = 60%

*Clones (day 25)*

9 | 12 | 8 | 13 | 5 | 18


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 22, 2008)

*August 22 (day 23 flowering)*

Tmax = 31,4 | Tmin = 21,4 | Hmax = 87% | Hmin = 46%
*
Clones (day 26)*

10 | 14 | 9 | 15 | 6 | 18


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking great my friend. Keep up the good work and definitely keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 23, 2008)

Great Operation You Have Going On My Brother,,,,,,,All your Plant's look Bomb,,,,,& Are Kicking ***,,,,,,Can't Wait For The next Up-Date!!!!,,,,,,Grow On!!!Grow On!!!! :hubba:


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 25, 2008)

*August 25 (day 26 flowering)*

Tmax = 31,4 | Tmin = 21,4 | Hmax = 87% | Hmin = 46%

*Clones (day 29)*

18 | 9 | 12 | 20 | 15 | 22

Close pic of the tallest plant.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Giants buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 27, 2008)

*August 25 (day 27 flowering)*

Tmax = 43,7| Tmin = 21,7 | Hmax = 87% | Hmin = 33%

*Clones (day 30)*

20 | 11 | 14 | 22 | 19 | 25


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Giants buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 28, 2008)

*August 27 (day 28 flowering)*

Tmax = 36,1| Tmin = 21,8 | Hmax = 89% | Hmin = 44%

*Clones (day 31)*

23 | 14 | 17 | 25 | 22 | 27


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yummmmm... Good Morning Buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 28, 2008)

*August 28 (day 29 flowering)*

Tmax = 38,1| Tmin = 22,7 | Hmax = 89% | Hmin = 41%

*Clones (day 32)*

29 | 26 | 31

Only measure of the three clones in the front, difficult to measure the others now.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 29, 2008)

*August 29 (day 30 flowering)*

Tmax = 36,8| Tmin = 21,6 | Hmax = 89% | Hmin = 48%

*Clones (day 33)*

32 | 31 | 35


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 31, 2008)

*August 30 (day 31 flowering)

* *Clones (day 34)*

Only pics today, I have changed the closet's location in order to slow down the humidity level. 

Is good this type of pic for the general view (the first pic) or better like I did it before?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Giant ngrow buddy ... Keep it up.lol


----------



## Sacamantecas (Aug 31, 2008)

*August 31 (day 32 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,8 | Tmin = 24,7 | Hmax = 76% | Hmin = 64%

*Clones (day 35)*

40 | 40 | 39


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Are the leafs yellow is it the picture buddy.lol.. Awe some grow as normal..


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 1, 2008)

It is the flash, the leafs are green.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

I figured as much buddy.. Sweet grow keep it up.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 1, 2008)

*September 1 (day 33 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,8 | Tmin = 22,8 | Hmax = 76% | Hmin = 58%

*Clones (day 36)*

42 | 40 | 43


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 1, 2008)

lookin good mang! keep it comin'


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 2, 2008)

great thread......awesome!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 2, 2008)

and when they start flowering heavy- bud mold can be a prob with the high humidity- a dehumidifier would work fine.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 2, 2008)

I actually have a dehumidifier in the closet, but it seems may be it's not enough.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 3, 2008)

*September 2 (day 34 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,8 | Tmin = 24,9 | Hmax = 76% | Hmin = 61%

*Clones (day 37)*

43 | 44 | 49


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 3, 2008)

*September 3 (day 35 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,3 | Tmin = 23,7 | Hmax = 76% | Hmin = 62%

*Clones (day 38)*

45 | 47 | 51


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man they are packing on the weight.lol


----------



## halzey68 (Sep 3, 2008)

nice job, thats all iiiii have to say 'bout tat.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 5, 2008)

*September 5 (day 37 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,3 | Tmin = 24,1 | Hmax = 73% | Hmin = 60%

*Clones (day 40)*

46 | 51 | 54


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 6, 2008)

*September 6 (day 38 flowering)*

Tmax = 28,3 | Tmin = 24,1 | Hmax = 73% | Hmin = 60%

*Clones (day 41)
*
48 | 53 | 56


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 7, 2008)

*September 7 (day 39 flowering)*

*Clones (day 42)*

19 | 22 | 20

New clones from the old ones, in order to make them more compact.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 8, 2008)

*September 8 (day 40 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,4 | Tmin = 22,6 | Hmax = 63% | Hmin = 36%

*Clones (day 43)
*
19 | 22 | 20


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man have they grown.. So tasty buddy!!


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 10, 2008)

*September 10 (day 42 floración)*

Tmax = 31,3 | Tmin = 29,6 | Hmax = 59% | Hmin = 45%

*Clones (day 45)*

19 | 22 | 20


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 12, 2008)

*September 10 (day 44 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,9 | Tmin = 22,3 | Hmax = 76% | Hmin = 38%

*Clones (day 47)*

19 | 22 | 20


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 14, 2008)

*September 13 (day 45 flowering)*

Tmax = 29,3 | Tmin = 21,5 | Hmax = 63% | Hmin = 35%

*Clones (day 48)*

19 | 22 | 20


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 14, 2008)

*September 14 (day 46 flowering)*

Tmax = 29,1 | Tmin = 22,1 | Hmax = 65% | Hmin = 35%

*Clones (day 49)*

19 | 22 | 20


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Giant Amazons buddy.lol


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 18, 2008)

*September 19 (day 51 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,5 | Tmin = 23,1 | Hmax = 75% | Hmin = 44%

*Clones (day 54)*

19 | 22 | 20 

Only 5 days left in order to recolect three of them (original berry, 8 flowering weeks) :guitar:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2008)

*Everythings looking great Sac. :aok: *


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 19, 2008)

ya  looking  good  sac


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 20, 2008)

*September 21 (day 53 flowering)*

Tmax = 31,0 | Tmin = 24,1 | Hmax = 78% | Hmin = 48%

*Clones (day 56)*

19 | 22 | 20


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 21, 2008)

Crap! I was reading through this, drooling over the photos one at a time, patiently looking forward to the harvest, and you're not there yet! Damn.

Looks like you're getting close?
Nice grow. Appears to have been very successful.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 21, 2008)

*September 21 (day 53 flowering)*

Tmax = 25,4 | Tmin = 24,9 | Hmax = 70% | Hmin = 64%

*Clones (day 56)*

The pics are taken with flash this time in the dark 12 hours. 

I have cut the leafs on the clones that I thought gave dark shadows into the new branches, in order to make them more compact.

I think the bud picture has like 40% brown hairs, it seems that it needs a few more days, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 22, 2008)

*September 23 (day 55 flowering)
*
Tmax = 31,4 | Tmin = 24,1 | Hmax = 70% | Hmin = 46%

*Clones (day 58)*


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 23, 2008)

*September 24 (day 56 flowering)*

Tmax = 31,1 | Tmin = 24,4 | Hmax = 62% | Hmin = 42%

*Clones (day 59)*


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 26, 2008)

*September 26 (day 58 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,8 | Tmin = 23,8 | Hmax = 60% | Hmin = 37%

*Clones (día 61)*


----------



## thebest (Sep 26, 2008)

nice man very nice


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 30, 2008)

*September 29 (day 61 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,4 | Tmin = 23,6 | Hmax = 49% | Hmin = 35%

*Clones (day 64)*

From now on complete pics, in this way I can post better quality pics.

Also pics of a central bud with botrytis.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Sep 30, 2008)

*September 30 (day 62 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,3 | Tmin = 23,8 | Hmax = 50% | Hmin = 34%

*Clones (day 65)*

I cutted the central bud of the botrytis' plant, hopefully there are no more plants infected and no more parts of the one cutted are infected. 

The front plant was also cutted because it was ready to harvest.


























Botrytis:







Plant with botrytis after cutting central bud:






The two plants by its side:


----------



## Sacamantecas (Oct 1, 2008)

*October 1 (day 63 flowering)*

Tmax = 30,9 | Tmin = 23,6 | Hmax = 48% | Hmin = 35%

*Clones (day 66)*


----------



## Sacamantecas (Oct 3, 2008)

[BOctober 2(day 64 flowering)[/B]

Tmax = 30,5 | Tmin = 22,4 | Hmax = 44% | Hmin = 35%

*Clones (día 67)*

Another plant with botrytis, had to cut part of the central bud and put the rest to dry.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Oct 4, 2008)

October 3 (day 65 floración)

Esquejes (day 68)

The 5 left plants are now cutted, all the plants are now drying at the closet. eace:


----------



## sliderz (Oct 4, 2008)

put the flash on and speed your shutter speed up m8 you will get better pics with out the mh giving of lines nice grow to nice plants


----------



## jao33333 (Oct 4, 2008)

NICE !!!!!  )


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 4, 2008)

that is some great looking bud. I love that tall shaved plant. Here is another ?? for you. Where does one purchase those black square pots(different sizes) that your plants are in?. I really can't find them.


----------



## Sacamantecas (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought them at my local Grow Shop


----------

